# Not What She Seems - Romantic Suspense/Mystery Just $.99!



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Steven Ashton, a billionaire from New York, and Emily Grant, on the run from the law... and when they meet he can't help falling for her. What he doesn't know is that interfering in her life will put his own life in danger.

Not What She Seems holds you in suspense from the moment you begin down the path of murder and romance.

Synopsis:
When billionaire Steven Ashton couldn't stand his high society social life anymore, he left the stress of New York on a vacation for his soul. The need to meet real down to earth people lead him to a small Nebraska town he remembered visiting as a child. He didn't want to lie about who he was, but he couldn't exactly tell them the truth.

Emily could have easily fallen in love with Steven, under different circumstances, but her past was catching up with her and she needed a new life. If the authorities found out about her, she could lose the one thing that meant everything, her four year old son.

Not What She Seems is approximately 67,000 words long.

This book is a "sweet" romantic suspense, appropriate for all ages.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5LRO $.99

Thanks for stopping by!

Vicki


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Victorine,
I will definitely sample it--but won't get a chance to read it till maybe next week!
Delyse


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, I was hoping you'd post a thread soon, Vicki.   I saw a post of yours earlier this morning before work and clicked on the link to check out the book but saw the description wasn't up yet (I know it takes a few days sometimes), but the one review gave just enough info to make it sound interesting. But I was hoping for a thread from you with an 'official' blurb/description, and here you are!   Welcome to Kindleboards, good luck with the book, and I'm off to check it out!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you SOOO much everyone!  This board is so supportive!

I'm feeling at home already.  

At first I was worried that the description wasn't up, but I have read that it can take a little while.  So I'll chill and not worry too much.

Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. By all means start a thread about your book in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our KindleBoards authors, and bookmark it so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your warm welcome.

I noticed you mentioned that I should 'bookmark' this thread.  Um... showing my newbie pants here but how do I bookmark this thread?

Chocolate chip cookies go to the first person who says how to do this!

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I should be more specific I guess. . . .I mean in your browser.  So just go to the top post of the thread and click it.  Then bookmark that page in your browser. . .or make it a favorite -- what it's called depends on what browser you use.

You can also use the "notify" button that is at the bottom of the last post which will cause the board to send you an e-mail if someone posts in your thread.  You can then go directly to the thread from the link in that e-mail to respond.

If it's been a week with no posts from others, you can use your browser link to come back here and post some news. . . .'cause, the threads in this board move fast and it'll probably be several pages down within a few days.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

*Slaps forehead*

Duh!  Thanks!  

You get a cookie!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of your support.  You all rock.

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello Victorine,

Love your new cover! I did read your sample and was intrigued and plan to buy the book (a bargain at $1.99) once I have time to read!!!! I love romantic suspense so this is a natural. Your characters are so well drawn I cared about them and definitely want to know what will happen to them. Best of luck with the book!  

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much Nancy!  I want to check yours out too.  Looks very good!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

You're welcome! (Just got home and saw your reply.)

By the way, your book formatting looks absolutely perfect on my computer (the sample that is). I was wishing mine had done as well. Mine was perfect when viewed before publishing, but the indents were not uniform when it came out on the other side. Plus some other weird stuff. Still, it is very readable. I'm glad for that...

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, thank you for letting me know that!  I get worried about formatting.

I had trouble with my indents too.  What I ended up doing was saving my word file as "Web Page, Filtered", and then I had to go through and delete all of my indents.  The Kindle Digital Text Platform puts them in automatically, so once I deleted my indents and uploaded it, it was fine.  The indents do look small on my Kindle PC, but on the Kindle it looks okay.  And I'm glad to know it looks fine on your PC.  My screen might just be larger and messing it up.  

I love the opening of your book!  A great hook!  

Vicki


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

In total honesty, I really like your current cover. It's eye catching and I noticed it before seeing this thread!

I just got a sample. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

New cover does look a lot better.  Old one had a very 40's/50's kind of vibe.  The blue eyes really pop on the new one.

I'm very pleased with the cover you and Imogen Rose put together for me.  I'm going to try to figure out how to use it for the Create Space version as well.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  You're all awesome!  I agree, the old cover did have a 40's vibe.

Ben: If you need any help laying out the cover for Create Space, let me know.    

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

First off, would you rather I call you Vicki or Victorine? And by the way that is a beautiful name!

Thanks for the info about formatting. I'm not good at this stuff myself, but my daughter is (a professional graphic designer) though it might even throw her. I don't know enough about what she does and how she does it to even guess!

Is it possible to delete the published version and redo it? I don't want to upload another version and confuse people, especially as the current version is readable and not awful. But I tend to be a perfectionist and hate mistakes!!! (Which doesn't mean I don't make them.   ) 

And thanks so much for loving the opening of my book!!! I did try to create a good hook.  

I'm going to try and upload a bigger, or better version of my cover too, for use in my signature. I don't like how fuzzy it looks right now. Much better when larger. And this time I will include the price too, as you did. Great idea!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My given name is Victorine, and since it's so different I do use it to "brand" myself.  (My rubber stamp company is called Victorine Originals.)  But everyone I know calls me Vicki (or Vic) so Vicki is fine!    (Thank you for the compliment!  I've always liked it myself.)

If you re-format it, and just upload it, it will delete the old for you so you don't have to have any "down" time, and no one will know you've put a different version up unless they buy the old and then buy the new and compare them.

Yes, I'd put a little larger one in your sig line if you can.  I do look at the sig lines to see the covers.  Love that feature about this board!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki

Really appreciate your advice. And so cool, a rubber stamp company!

Do you have a website for it?

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You're welcome!

Our website is www.victorineoriginals.com.  My brother helped me create the website.  He's awesome.  

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, super cool website. Now I'll be buying more than your book!!!

I absolutely love stuff like this...

So very original.

I'm impressed!

Nancy


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your new cover! 
Delyse


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Delyse!  I messed with it SO much... but I'm really liking the blue eyes.  I think this one is a keeper!

@Nancy - I'm such a craft-a-holic, it's sad.  LOL!  I'm glad you like the website.  

Vicki


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

It is a compelling cover. You did a great job, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Christina!  I love your cover too.  The photo of the girl with her hair blowing like that is perfect!!

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread originally, Vicki, I apologize...but YEAY Romantic Suspense!!!  I'm on my way over to grab your book!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Mamiller -  Thanks!!  

Jana - Wow, thank you SO much for everything you said!  I totally agree, I do tend to start a lot of sentences like that.  I have to keep reminding myself not to be so bland.    I'm very happy you enjoyed what you read.  The feedback you've given me is the best.  You're awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki, and everybody else here today.

Just thought I would drop in and say hello. 

Lots of good info being passed around here. 

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

JanaOnWheels said:


> That reads choppily to me. I usually try to avoid it. Instead, I would probably do something like this:
> 
> After doing this, he then did that, and all the while, she did this. Immediately following, she did that.
> 
> ...


I really do appreciate any and all feedback.  (And you're awesome if I say you're awesome!)

@Nancy - You are so nice to drop in and say hello. 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My friend, Sandy Ewald wrote this on my Facebook wall:  "I finished 'Not What She Seems' Wednesday night. I couldn't put it down. I had to know what happened! I liked that you didn't find out all the details until near the end. It helped to keep the suspense up. Thank you for your book!"

What a wonderful thing for her to say!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, Vicki, so now I really need to join Facebook, and Twitter and this and that...

But I would like to be able to view your page and others that I know of. I really drag my feet when it comes to so much of this stuff. 

Yea, Sandy, for helping you out like that with a nice review!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, join Facebook!  Not only are there opportunities for letting people know about your book, but it's very fun too!  I get to know what's going on with people who are far away and I would have lost touch with had I not been on Facebook with them.

Join!  Join!  Join!  (Am I annoying you yet?)  

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Not at all.  

You're right. I know you are right. 

I'll do something about it ... soon.

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nancy, I agree... FB is such a great way to keep in touch with old friends and make new ones!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, you're right. I know you are right... hee hee

I will, to be sure. (Join FB) 

Imogene, I just posted on your thread. Funny, complimented your book just now.

You and Vicki have it all together, for sure.  

Nancy (still clinging to the 20th century...)

P.S. Funny, my website designer just emailed me and asked me to be her friend on Facebook, and suggested I join.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I've found FB to be a great tool for marketing and gaining recognition.  

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Just thought I would say hi before signing off, Vicki.

Have a great holiday weekend!!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Victorine, I just put a review on. Loved it!
> 
> xx


Thank you Sibel! That means so much to me!  Wow, you made my day.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't wait to read it! I must be the slowest reader on the planet. I am loving the book I am reading at the moment and yours in next on my list.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Just saying hello! 

Glad to see you've received another great review for your book!

It is deserved, to be sure. I will do the same when I have two minutes to put together a nice one!

I have a project I'm trying to finish which takes up a lot of time. 

Oh, and I'm finally on Facebook! No real pictures up yet, but soon. But I visited your page and viewed pictures of you and your family. Awwww... Nice to finally see your smiling face! 

Have a wonderful day and a great weekend!

Nancy


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Vicki - I just wanted you to know that I read and enjoyed your book very much.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

@Imogen - Awesome!  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!

@Nancy - I haven't been on facebook in a few days.  I should pop on over there.    I'll have new photos to put up too, after this trip.  PS, you shouldn't take on such big projects.  You're way too nice.  

@Margaret - Wow, thanks Margaret!  I love hearing that people are enjoying the book.  It totally puts me on cloud nine.  

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a five star review from a reader named Lisa.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A3AFQAG2MJI08R/ref=cm_cr_dp_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview

Thanks so much for the wonderful review, Lisa!

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Q&A with Vicki over at Breakout books today! http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/not-what-she-seems-by-victorine-e.html


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Q&A with Vicki over at Breakout books today! http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/not-what-she-seems-by-victorine-e.html


Wow, thanks so much Imogen!  I feel so honored!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Just stopping in to say hello.  

Hope you had a wonderful vacation!

And congratulations on your great review at Breakout Books, posted by none other than our own Imogen Rose!!

I really enjoyed your book and wish you much success with it.

All the best, Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Nancy, for everything.

You're awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

No, you're awesome! Hee hee

Nancy  

P.S. But thanks for saying I'm awesome.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Vicki
> 
> Just stopping in to say hello.
> 
> ...


You made me feel warm and fuzzy, thank you <3


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Purchased this today! Thank you for offering very affordable reading!!!!!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

leslieray said:


> Purchased this today! Thank you for offering very affordable reading!!!!!!


Thank you Leslie, I hope you enjoy it! Let me know what you thought of it. 

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> You made me feel warm and fuzzy, thank you <3


You're welcome, Imogen. 

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

For my weekly bump today I thought I would let everyone know that my proof copy of Not What She Seems in paperback shipped out today.  I can't wait to see it!

Hopefully all is good with it, and I don't have to re-do anything!

Wish me luck!

Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> For my weekly bump today I thought I would let everyone know that my proof copy of Not What She Seems in paperback shipped out today. I can't wait to see it!
> 
> Hopefully all is good with it, and I don't have to re-do anything!
> 
> ...


Fantastic! As much as I love ebooks, there's nothing quite like holding a paperback copy of your own book. 

I'm really looking forward to reading _Not What She Seems_. From reading the synopsis and sample, it looks right up my alley.

Vicki2


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Fantastic! As much as I love ebooks, there's nothing quite like holding a paperback copy of your own book.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to reading _Not What She Seems_. From reading the synopsis and sample, it looks right up my alley.
> 
> Vicki2


Thanks Vicki2! 

I can't wait to get it into my hands. I haven't even printed out the manuscript or anything... so this will be the first time I see it in print.

*Ahhhhhh.... can't wait*

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, congrats, Vicki!

It is a nice feeling to see a real "hold in your hand and turn the pages" book. I may have slept with mine for the first week or two... under the pillow, of course, so it didn't get smooshed.

And, of course, there are those who just don't "get" ebooks, so it's good to have a print copy for them. They will consider you a "real" author now.

You will have to post a photo of it for all of us to see.

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Yes, congrats Vicki!
> 
> It is a nice feeling to see a real "hold in your hand and turn the pages" book. I may have slept with mine for the first week or two... under the pillow, of course, so it didn't get smooshed.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that's a great idea. If the proof looks good, I'll definitely post a pic. (And the 'under the pillow so it doesn't get smooshed' thing is great!! LOL!)

I have family from out of town coming to visit over the 4th of July, so I'll be excited to show them my book! 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

For my weekly bump I'm posting a picture of my proof copy. I just tweaked it, and ordered a second proof, so hopefully it will go "live" within a week!

I'm super excited. And our local bookstore has a TON of local interest books by local authors, so I'm thinking they might buy one or two from me. 

Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Wahoo! Your cover looks even better on a "real" book. I'm not surprised you're excited. Way to go, Vicki.  

Vicki #2


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

The book looks great! I'm still trying to figure out what she seems like from those eyes. She seems like my dentist giving me a cleaning, if I had to guess.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Vicki!



foreverjuly said:


> The book looks great! I'm still trying to figure out what she seems like from those eyes. She seems like my dentist giving me a cleaning, if I had to guess.


LOL! Well guess what, she's NOT! Bwa ha ha ha ha ha!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, Vicki, I could have sworn I made a post since you uploaded the proof copy! Really. I don't think I dreamt it. (It must be the post button playing games with me again. Bad little post button. Maybe it just needs a vacation. Won't get it here on the boards....

Anyway, the proof copy looks great! In the post that didn't post, I asked that you take a photo of the back cover, and the interior, and post those too. Is that too much to ask? I would like to see the entire book. I want to see how they set up the back cover, and how the print looks, etc.

Well, soon you will get your revised copy to show the relatives this weekend! Very, very exciting!

Have a great 4th of July holiday!!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Wow, Vicki, I could have sworn I made a post since you uploaded the proof copy! Really. I don't think I dreamt it. (It must be the post button playing games with me again. Bad little post button. Maybe it just needs a vacation. Won't get it here on the boards....
> 
> Anyway, the proof copy looks great! In the post that didn't post, I asked that you take a photo of the back cover, and the interior, and post those too. Is that too much to ask? I would like to see the entire book. I want to see how they set up the back cover, and how the print looks, etc.
> 
> ...


You're not going crazy, Nancy! You posted this message on the thread I started about getting my proof copy. I have been meaning to post pictures of the inside and back cover... I just need to get it done. I promise, I'll post them for you.

Thank you so much for your encouragement!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, so that was it.

Wow, I was wondering.  

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay Nancy, here's the pictures you requested! Sorry it took so long! And sorry they're so big. 



















Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic!

I've just started reading Not What She Seems and I'm well and truly hooked. How can I not be when you open with not one but two intriguing storylines.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, thanks, Vicki, for posting these pics of your novel's interior pages and back cover!

It did turn out very, very nice!

I couldn't reply when you posted these, of course, as I was out of town. No Internet access.

I also enjoyed reading your book. I'm sure Vicki2 will as well. Hi, Vicki (waves).

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

For my weekly bump, I'll just mention that I am giving away a signed copy of my book on my facebook page! Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/victorinelieske

If I'm not allowed to announce facebook promotions on here, please forgive me!

(And if you win, and would rather have a Kindle book, I'll substitute for you.)

Good luck everyone! The contest ends tomorrow!!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Just stopped by to say hello. I will check out your free book offer too. Of course, I bought your novel a long time ago, so I won't be entering. I'll let someone who hasn't read it have a crack at the prize.

Hope things are good for you and your family out there in Nebraska.

And wishing you many sales for _Not What She Seems._

I was talking to my daughter this evening, and she mentioned she liked your title, and the cover. She was checking out my new Kindle and some of the novels I had purchased. I LOVE my Kindle...

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

For my bump today I just wanted to say that I'm only 35 books away from selling 800!!  I'm so thrilled. 

Thank you to everyone who has taken a chance on me and purchased my book.  You all rock!!

Vicki


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wow Victorine! Those are some pretty impressive numbers for the amount of time your book's been out...and it seems to be your first. Am I correct in that assumption? What is your marketing strategy...if you don't mind my asking .

p.s, I downloaded a sample the other day and I'm about to start reading so you may well be one sale closer to 800  

Sandy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Wow Victorine! Those are some pretty impressive numbers for the amount of time your book's been out...and it seems to be your first. Am I correct in that assumption? What is your marketing strategy...if you don't mind my asking .
> 
> p.s, I downloaded a sample the other day and I'm about to start reading so you may well be one sale closer to 800
> 
> Sandy


Thank you Sandy! Yes, this is my first book. 

I had my book at $1.99 for the first two months, and I think that really helped. It did start out slow, one sale a day, then two... and so forth. For a while I was selling about 20 a day, which gave me a great numbers boost. When I raised my price to $2.99 my sales did slow down, but with the 70% royalty I'm making more than I was. As for marketing, I play around on here a lot. I do post every once in a while on the Facebook Kindle fan pages... and in the forum which shall not be named. (I tread lightly there though... they who must not be named can be mean.) I like it here much better. 

Good luck with yours!

Vicki


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Vicki. That's a wonderful story . I hope your sales continue to grow!

Sandy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Vicki, though I purchased the book back in April, I *finally* got around to reading it this past weekend. I was determined to read at least 2 KB author books and with 100+ of those waiting for me (some are all of a series, for instance), to be fair I decided to do a 'randomizer' kind of thing - pick a random page in the KB Author collection, then pick a random book.  Yours was one of the ones picked! LOL

I very much enjoyed the story, it was very well-written and kept me reading straight through, wanting to find out what happened next. And even though some bits weren't exactly a surprise - I just *knew* so-and-so couldn't be as innocent as they seemed, or I guessed some bits before they were revealed - the final whodunnit ending was still very much so.  A great read, and I eagerly await your next book....how long did you say it would be??


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Vicki, though I purchased the book back in April, I *finally* got around to reading it this past weekend. I was determined to read at least 2 KB author books and with 100+ of those waiting for me (some are all of a series, for instance), to be fair I decided to do a 'randomizer' kind of thing - pick a random page in the KB Author collection, then pick a random book. Yours was one of the ones picked! LOL
> 
> I very much enjoyed the story, it was very well-written and kept me reading straight through, wanting to find out what happened next. And even though some bits weren't exactly a surprise - I just *knew* so-and-so couldn't be as innocent as they seemed, or I guessed some bits before they were revealed - the final whodunnit ending was still very much so. A great read, and I eagerly await your next book....how long did you say it would be??


Wow, I feel like I won the lottery! Thanks so much, Steph!!

If you want a sneak peek at the next book, I've got the first chapter up on my website, at http://victorinelieske.com. Just click "Books" and there's a link from there. I'm working on it! I hope to have it done soon. 

Vicki


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Your paperback looks amazing!  I may call on you to help me get my next one in shape...I had fits getting everything right for the paperback version of mine.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> Your paperback looks amazing! I may call on you to help me get my next one in shape...I had fits getting everything right for the paperback version of mine.


Sure thing! I'd love to help. 

Vicki


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

I just finished reading _Not What She Seems._ I really enjoyed it. Here's the review I posted on Amazon and Goodreads:

"A compelling tale of romantic suspense. Convinced she has killed her abusive husband, Emily Grant flees town with a childhood friend. While on the run, she meets billionaire, Steven Ashton. The two fall in love as they work to uncover the truth regarding Mr. Grant's murder. It was refreshing to read a romantic novel that relies on the characters' inner emotions rather than sexual encounters. The plot is filled with twists which kept me guessing all the way to the end. A wonderful debut novel!"

Thanks for a great read, Vicki!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you SO much, DB!  I'm reading yours right now too!

I'm really liking it so far.    Can't wait to get more time to read!

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Just stopping by. 

Yes, I enjoyed reading _Not What She Seems_ so much!

I'm happy more and more readers are discovering your book.

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Vicki
> 
> Just stopping by.
> 
> ...


I've got this one up at the top of my TBR along with Nancy's. Now if my wicked, evil, boss, Gru would let me have some time off from the day job (which always morphs into night), I can actually read some before my face falls into the keyboard.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their support here.  This is the best message board!

Vicki


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Vicki:

I really enjoyed your book. I've been meaning to tell you. It was a fun read. Waiitng for your next one.

Ann


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much, Ann!

I can't wait to read yours too.  I'm almost finished with 33 AD, and I'm in the middle of Deed to Death.  I hope to read yours soon.  Arg, I need a Kindle so bad.  LOL!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm giving away a signed copy of my romantic suspense novel, Not What She Seems on my Facebook Fan page. Don't miss out!

Click this link to become a fan of my facebook page, and then you can enter. It only takes a second! The giveaway ends 8/25!!

http://www.facebook.com/victorinelieske

(And if you win and would rather have a Kindle copy instead of a paperback, just let me know. That's fine.)

Good Luck!!

Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Off to enter!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Imogen!!



Vicki

PS: For everyone else, the drawing ends tomorrow!!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome!  Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought it last night for my mom.......


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you!! I hope she enjoys it!

Vicki

PS: The Drawing will be tonight, if there's anyone else who would like to enter to win the Free Signed copy, just go to my facebook fan page and click Like on the message there, or leave a comment. http://facebook.com/victorinelieske


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Vicki1,

Just passing and thought I'd drop in and say hello:

G'day mate!  

Cheers
Vicki2


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Thank you!! I hope she enjoys it!
> 
> Vicki
> 
> PS: The Drawing will be tonight, if there's anyone else who would like to enter to win the Free Signed copy, just go to my facebook fan page and click Like on the message there, or leave a comment. http://facebook.com/victorinelieske


I hope it's me


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

I realize your free book drawing it over, but I haven't said hello in a while, so HI!!!

Hope things are going great for you and your family.

Enjoy your Saturday!

Nancy


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Love Vicki's novel. Here's an excerpt from my Amazon review:

Emily believes that she killed her husband, William. Steven Ashton, a billionaire, tries to escape from his high society life by travelling incognito to Nebraska. Emily and her son, Connor live with Richard, an obnoxious High school friend who controls Emily with the belief that she is wanted for murder.  

I cannot reveal too much of the story. Author, Victorine Lieske, smoothly provides several suspects for William's murder as well as solid eplanations for everything that happens. The story did have a surprise ending which would have been even stronger if Emily had managed to totally rescue herself and Connor.  

The story was well written and I think this new author demonstrates definite potential


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PA--

A gentle reminder that we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here as they are easy enough to find on the book's website.  You may, of course, always mention that you posted a review there.

thank for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love romantic suspense. Love your cover too. I put it on my ever-growing list of books to download when I receive my new Kindle in a few weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

CaraMarsi27 said:


> I love romantic suspense. Love your cover too. I put it on my ever-growing list of books to download when I receive my new Kindle in a few weeks. Good luck.


Thanks, Cara! I hope you enjoy it!

And thanks PA for the review! You're awesome!

*Waves to Nancy and Karen*

Vicki


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

To those who read my review yesterday. I changed it. I changed it because I consumed an entire bottle of wine before I wrote it, and I thought Vicki deserved a review written in a more sober state, so I invite you to revisit my review for Vicki.
Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> To those who read my review yesterday. I changed it. I changed it because I consumed an entire bottle of wine before I wrote it, and I thought Vicki deserved a review written in a more sober state, so I invite you to revisit my review for Vicki.
> Ann


Hoping that the book didn't inspire the wine drinking  I wish I'd read the review yesterday so I could compare. 

Betsy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wine and writing do have a long history together.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I just bought it!  I have some great reading ahead of me!  Thank you


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Julie Ann!!    I hope you enjoy it!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a great review from Leilani on her blog. Thanks so much, Leilani!

http://www.leilanilovesbooks.com/2010/09/reviewnot-what-she-seems-by-victorine.html

Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Karen!!  

Vicki

PS, My book is on sale for $.99 right now!  Hurry and grab it, I don't know how long it will be on sale!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Gosh!  There are suddenly all these great sales on books that I would have spent a lot more on because they're worth it!  Thank you for the sale Vicki, but yours is one that's worth a lot more!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awe, thanks Maureen!  You just gave me warm fuzzies.  

Vicki


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished - I have to agree, at .99 it was a steal   I went ahead and posted a review for you (Anne Victory) on Amazon and GoodReads and posted the review to my FaceBook.  Thanks so much for the book!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!!  It was a very good review.  Thanks so much for posting it!  

I'm so glad you liked the book!

Vicki


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

I love romantic suspense, Victorine! I need to go download the sample. Good luck with sales!

Debra


----------



## JohnCStipa (Feb 19, 2010)

Vicki, love the eyes on the cover - very attention grabbing. Reminds me of Kate Walsh from Private Practice. Good luck!
--John


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I picked it up, and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone for your support!

Maria - I hope you enjoy it!

Vicki


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Victorine,

I just finished your novel and wanted to say I really enjoyed it. A very different, non-mainstream plotline with very well developed characters and an ending that I absolutely did not see coming. Very good story!!!!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much, Christopher!  I'm so glad you enjoyed the book!   

Vicki  <--------on cloud nine


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I sold my 1,900th copy the other day.  Woot!!  

Thank you to everyone who has supported me.  You're all awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

WOOT!  Way to go   Hoping to see #2 from you soon


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats, Vicki!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I finished your book the other day and I really enjoyed it. I didn't realize that you also make stamps, I think that is great! I am an avid card maker so I will definitely be checking out your site as well.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so glad you enjoyed the book!  

I'm an avid card maker too.  I absolutely love it.  That's awesome that you make cards too!  

Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Vicki1,

Just popping in to say hello.  

How's your next book coming along?

Cheers,
Vicki2


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Vicki2!

I'm 1/3rd of the way done on my next book.  I'm hoping to get the whole thing written in November so I can edit and have beta readers in December.    Thanks for asking!

Vicki


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

Vicki,

Thank you for a wonderful story.  I finished reading your book yesterday.  I kept trying to guess the ending and got it wrong every time.  I enjoyed the twists and turns in the story and not being able to know how it ended until it did.

This was my first time reading a romance suspense book.  I look forward to reading your next book.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Robert!  I'm so glad you enjoyed the story!  

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

For my bump today, I'm going to link to the review Red Adept did for my book. Squee, she gave me four stars!!

http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-She-Seems-ebook/product-reviews/B003HS5LRO/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1YDE6ICBEY4C4

Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Vicki.  It's always a nail-biter surviving the Red Adept review!  She's thorough!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations, Vicki. 

I loved this bit:

_"The storyline was pretty fast moving, making for an entertaining read. One thing I was impressed with was the lack of "googly eyes" during the romantic scenes. In other words, the characters didn't spend all their time looking at each other's various body parts and drooling. This was what a romantic suspense novel should be, in my opinion. The suspense should come first."_

Cheers
Vicki2


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

HI, Vicki!  How's the new book coming along?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!  Thanks for the well wishes.

The new book is still coming along.  I'm not quite half way through yet, but I work on it as much as I can.  Sometimes I feel like I'm the slowest writer ever.  

Have a great day!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy December, everyone!  I hope everyone has wonderful sales and great Holiday times.

I sold my 5,000th copy last month, and I'm super excited about it!  Thank you all who supported me!

Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Happy December, everyone! I hope everyone has wonderful sales and great Holiday times.
> 
> I sold my 5,000th copy last month, and I'm super excited about it! Thank you all who supported me!
> 
> Vicki


Yabbadabbadoo! Vicki, that's fantastic. 

Here's to the next 5,000 copies...










Cheers
Vicki2


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki2!!

I'm a little more than half way done with The Overtaking now!  Yay!  I hope to get another chapter done today.  Wish me luck!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas, everyone!  

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Fourth week in a row that Not What She Seems has made it on the NYT's best selling ebook list! #31 today. http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-books/2011-03-27/e-book-fiction/list.html

Yay!

And I'm getting close to the end of The Overtaking! Woot!!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to say how wonderful everyone here is for my bump today. I think this place is amazing. 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, it's over 100 degrees here today. Time for a thread bump! Ha!

Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Wow, it's over 100 degrees here today. Time for a thread bump! Ha!
> 
> Vicki


That's because you're on the _wrong_ side of the planet... 

Mind you, we're enjoying an unseasonably warm (73F) midwinter's day.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

VickiT said:


> That's because you're on the _wrong_ side of the planet...
> 
> Mind you, we're enjoying an unseasonably warm (73F) midwinter's day.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah rub it in. 

Well I hope your enjoying your nice weather! 

Vicki


----------

